# IVF - Prostap Injection with Stimming..



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi,
Just wondered if anyone can please help...
I started down regging on 2nd May and had the long-acting prostap injection, then have had another one on Wednesday after my baseline scan was fine and moved onto stimms yesterday...

My question is, how come it's ok to have another down reg injection that lasts 5 weeks in my system, and will be in my system the whole time after my ET and 2ww?? This is really worrying me, as down regging makes the lining thin doesn't it??

Just wondered if anyone had a similar experience or know if this is ok??

Thanks so much,
Kelly


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya Kelly,

I cant help you for why you have had two but i had prostap to downreg and i had one jab that lasts 30 days. I would check with the clinic to clear this up as it is better than worrying about it and the nurses are used to questions and queries and it will put your mind at rest.
Hope all goes well and good luck with tx.

Clare
xx


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Kelly 
I hope someone corrects me if i'm wrong but - as i understand it the down regging injections are there to turn off you natural hormones. the stims injections and subsequently any progesterone and the HCG that you take before and after EC & ET replace the natural hormones that have been turned off by the down regging and encourage your lining to grow and then stay there. Its all about making sure that the clinic can properly regulate your homones themselves rather than letting your body mess things up by producing some that aren't wanted at the wrong time. The amount of replacement hormone that you get in a cycle are probably much more than you would produce yourself anyway. 

Hope that makes sense!
wizz


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Kelly,
Wizz has got it absolutley right. They just want to keep your hormones out of the way.

Sarah


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Thank you all so much for replying! That all makes sense now! 

Kelly xx


----------

